# Rhom ??



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

ok. i though he was a rhombeus but something is telling me that he isnt...he looks too white...4 inches and extremely nasty....ideas ? my guy only knows him by the name Pirana Branca but looks also like striolatus to me... But i never seen them this size


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that is no rhom


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

4" with clear eyes eh?... hmmmmm


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice but I don't know what is it...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

That's 4 inches????


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He looks more like 2" to me, too small to id....is he really 4"?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey necro check your hotmail i want to order one of your rhom but i hava a question. You should ask frank to ID this fish.


----------



## kodiak (Jun 9, 2005)

I cant really see the tail but it looks like the one i just got 2 days ago.mine is 2" same color body is the same shape but i have no idea what is is.Im a little pissed ive been looking for one for a long time and i had 3 7"rbp that i got rid of so i could get this one.my fault should have done more research! hope you get the fish id


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Some type of Pristobrycon-type fish. Difficult to say what species. Does not have peppered spotting, so we can remove P. striolatus from the equation.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Some type of Pristobrycon-type fish. Difficult to say what species. Does not have peppered spotting, so we can remove P. striolatus from the equation.
> [snapback]1060017[/snapback]​


I would say definitely remove P. maculipinnis, certainly not marbled

No terminal band- probually not
calmonni

I could be way off here but defenitely not maculipinnis

wow fish doesnt look 4"

thats all I can come up with after seraching at opefe. Do you know where it was collected????????

Could be some kind of serra possibly.

Love unknown specimans :nod:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

just by the head you can tell its a Pristobrycon. what species... you will have to wait and see


----------



## kodiak (Jun 9, 2005)

these spices get half the size of rhoms right?What should i do?i was told it was a serrs rhom.Should i get my money back from pet store and see if they can get a legit rhom?or get my money back never go back there?is it hard for pet shop to miss id or do they do that on purpose?Or should i keep this fish which i paid to much 4?Sorry about all the ? but im new to anything other than rbp and im a little upset due to my rbp being gone.







thxs for id


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

kodiak said:


> these spices get half the size of rhoms right?What should i do?i was told it was a serrs rhom.Should i get my money back from pet store and see if they can get a legit rhom?or get my money back never go back there?is it hard for pet shop to miss id or do they do that on purpose?Or should i keep this fish which i paid to much 4?Sorry about all the ? but im new to anything other than rbp and im a little upset due to my rbp being gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the id?
That's not even your fish...post a pic of your's and get it ID'd before you get all worked up.

Most likely the fish you have is not the same as the one in the pic even though it looks like it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

kodiak said:


> these spices get half the size of rhoms right?What should i do?i was told it was a serrs rhom.Should i get my money back from pet store and see if they can get a legit rhom?or get my money back never go back there?is it hard for pet shop to miss id or do they do that on purpose?Or should i keep this fish which i paid to much 4?Sorry about all the ? but im new to anything other than rbp and im a little upset due to my rbp being gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately they can call it whatever they like and its up to you to know what you're buying.


----------

